# There are two different packages for canon lens? Does it matter?



## frostone (Aug 31, 2014)

Recently I got my new DSLR and started to buy lenses. When I receive my package, I notice there is a difference. The package that I receive is in gray and black, not like the one that I have seen online, which is in white and red. I am curious has anyone else got the same experience? And is there any difference of qualities? 

I got the lens from Amazon, so it should be the real canon. I searched the picture of both packages for your review.

This happens to my 50mm 1.4 and 40mm 2.8. Pictures are searched online, just to show the difference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## monkeyhand (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd just make sure the warranty card says its for the US with a matching serial number. My 50 1.4 came in a grey box too and it was a US market lens with a US warranty and I bought it from Adorama directly.


----------



## frostone (Aug 31, 2014)

monkeyhand said:


> I'd just make sure the warranty card says its for the US with a matching serial number. My 50 1.4 came in a grey box too and it was a US market lens with a US warranty and I bought it from Adorama directly.



Thank you monkeyhand for your reply. Both lenses are from Amazon with US warranty, and the 50 1.4 was made in Japan and 40 2.8 was made in Malaysia. 

You know sometimes one just want to go with the crowd


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2014)

Canon started changing their lens boxes sometime ago, but there will be both types of boxes in inventory for sometime.


----------



## frostone (Aug 31, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon started changing their lens boxes sometime ago, but there will be both types of boxes in inventory for sometime.



Hi Mt Spokane Photography，

Thank you for your reply. Got it, though I personally like the red/white one much better ;D


----------



## e17paul (Sep 1, 2014)

Was it actually from Amazon? Or fulfilled by an Amazon seller?


----------



## frostone (Sep 1, 2014)

e17paul said:


> Was it actually from Amazon? Or fulfilled by an Amazon seller?



I was sold by Amazon.


----------

